# We Just Got A Rooster.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have had them before but always got rid of them because they crow so much.Any suggestions on quiting them down some?
We had one barred rock that was a beauty but he never shut up! Even at 3 am he was crowing and our pens are not that far fro mthe house now.Too old to go checkign on thigns several hundred feet away.So we put chickens . garden and greehouse close this year.
Roo is supose to be about 7 mo.s old,born in April.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> We have had them before but always got rid of them because they crow so much.Any suggestions on quiting them down some?


:scratch ... my solution usually looks like:










:lolsmash:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> :scratch ... my solution usually looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The final solution.


----------



## driscolldb (Jun 12, 2011)

*Quieter Rooster*

I hear that Bantam Rooster are a quieter breed, as in less volume, but still crow.

This was a quick find:

Crowing is caused by one of two things: Dominance or feeling unsafe. If YOU are dominant, your roosters won't have a reason to crow for that, and otherwise they'll crow if they feel unsafe or insecure in their environment, which you can also remedy by spending enough time with them to ensure your position of dominance means that they are well taken care of, they have plenty of food and water at all times, and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> :scratch ... my solution usually looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha,that is funny.But he cost too much to cook him yet.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> The final solution.


 LOL,He is not that pretty a bird.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

driscolldb said:


> I hear that Bantam Rooster are a quieter breed, as in less volume, but still crow.
> 
> This was a quick find:
> 
> Crowing is caused by one of two things: Dominance or feeling unsafe. If YOU are dominant, your roosters won't have a reason to crow for that, and otherwise they'll crow if they feel unsafe or insecure in their environment, which you can also remedy by spending enough time with them to ensure your position of dominance means that they are well taken care of, they have plenty of food and water at all times, and there's nothing to worry about.


 Well all our chickens are spoiled rotten and get too much attention. But you may have something here because this last roo was very frustrated,we never let him mate with the chickens in the pen next to him because we did'nt want fertile eggs yet. He was next to 10 hens .
This time we will let him in with the hens .I hear a roster is like a jack donk,never can breed too much.
:flower:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Well all our chickens are spoiled rotten and get too much attention. But you may have something here because this last roo was very frustrated,we never let him mate with the chickens in the pen next to him because we did'nt want fertile eggs yet. He was next to 10 hens .
> This time we will let him in with the hens .I hear a roster is like a jack donk,never can breed too much.
> :flower:


That is sooooo true!! lol a couple of my girls(who seem to be the favorite) are almost nakkid due to the attention!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Emerald said:


> a couple of my girls are almost nakkid due to the attention!




LOL!!!! Need to give them a break once in a while!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We gave the roo back . it was not a good looking Barred Rock. If we decide to let them breed i want them to come from good stock so 'if'we use them for meat they will be worth the work of prepping them.:wave:


----------

